# Black Skirt Tetra



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

anybody here ever bred them? My mother's 28 gallon bowfront has some assorted tetras in it, 3 black skirts, 3 serpae tetras, and two white/dyed tetras. also there's an opaline gourami. well yesterday to our surprise there was a baby black skirt in there, and by his size, he's been in there at least a month, but we just noticed him!

from what I read, they are egg scatterers so I can only imagine all of his siblings were food. He's quite the survivor. I'm more curious about what to look for as far as spawning habits and if I can make any changes to help the survival of future broods.

he's just too cute!


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

As far as I have heard, they are one of the easier tetra to breed. Put them in a seperate tank or a spawninng net to catch the eggs and move the eggs to another tank or you could provide a lot of plants to provide shelter. They prefer to breed in the early mornings and their eggs are extremely small.


----------

